# Yay!



## Fry (20 Jun 2005)

You can delete this mods, but I couldn't contain myself 

Passed the aptitude, qualified for Armoured(1st choice) as well as arty air defence and sig op. Passed medical, passed physical, passed interview!

I await the call!!! I am so happy, finally I'm going to be doing something that I want to do, and that makes a difference. 

Gone to have a celebration BBQ and beer! Wooo! 

Army.ca and it's members,

Thanks for having this site and providing your input. I have learned from this site and from it's members. I have much more to learn yet, so bring it on!


----------



## Gouki (20 Jun 2005)

Glad to hear it's going well for you, enjoy the beer!


----------



## FITSUMO (20 Jun 2005)

good news, it seems to be going around,  I got the call for the PT test.

all the best to ya.


----------



## Fry (20 Jun 2005)

thanks a lot... I never met so many kind people before either, they were all supportive of the bunch of us, and gave good advice. Same as this forum, I'm happy as a pig in  **** !


----------



## canadianblue (20 Jun 2005)

congrats man 

I'm merit listed and waiting for the call


----------



## Island Ryhno (20 Jun 2005)

Fry, you little B*stard, you better not be drinking my Black Horse!  8) Congrats my man, when you are able again send me a PM. I'll update you on my sit!


----------



## NavComm (20 Jun 2005)

congratulations! I just got the news that all my records are back from Borden and I am in! Just waiting for the call to be sworn in. Pass me a beer  ;D


----------



## Fry (21 Jun 2005)

haha, island rhyno, not sure bout the PM thingy, but you can PM me your email and I can email you. I can read em, but can't send em... Arg.. oh well. Haha, beers to everyone! Too bad we all couldn't actually get together and have a few beers... to... I dunno, celebrate stuff and crap and things... lol.  :


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (22 Jun 2005)

Fry what'd you do to get a recorded warning? Farthest I ever got was probation (2 / ! \ signs)........jealous >


----------



## Baloo (22 Jun 2005)

Sean, you got a thing for the bad boys, eh?


----------



## MasterChiefBognar (22 Jun 2005)

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> congrats man
> 
> I'm merit listed and waiting for the call



I called the recruiting center yesterday, and I was told that I am merit listed, and the next selection board will be held on July 18.


----------



## Fry (23 Jun 2005)

I had to mail the recruiting centre some info that I got my family doctor to fill out, so I'll call em on friday to see where I stand... I can't wait. I'm more excited now than I used to be, when I was a youngster and it was Christmas time... lol. Hope it's all worth it.


----------



## Fry (28 Jun 2005)

They told me July 18th is the next selection board or somethin... Now I got those vision forms in the mail and gotta visit the optometrist on thursday... Arg, Arg, Arg. Also, my family doc was also a slack @$$ in mailing those forms. Might make the drive to the recruiting centre(3hours) to deliver them myself.


----------



## Defence~Mechanism (2 Jul 2005)

Yeah, I had to get my doc to fill some papers out too... they only charged me 100 bones for a physical as opposed to 150. I'm waiting for a call too... Finished all the tests and an Interview.... It does feel like Christmas once all the tests are done. Im going for Naval Electronics Technician (Communications). Anyone got any feedback as to when I may possibly receive a call? How long usually is the wait approximately? Jeez I hate waiting!  ;D


----------



## proudnurse (2 Jul 2005)

Congratulations! Hopefully someday I will be saying the same thing! Cheers to your beer! And I am thankful to find this site too....Rebecca


----------



## Fry (2 Jul 2005)

yep, this is a very good site indeed, and I'm sure you won't be long going through the process... I'm about to be put in for the july 18th selection board and I only first went to the recruiting office in may.

An update though. These new vision forms, I have -2.00 and -2.25 in my eyes, but my optometrist told me not to worry, I passed well enough to make combat arms.


----------



## Fry (8 Jul 2005)

however, getting selected is a different story. For some reason, I don't think I'll get to see BMQ anytime this year


----------



## Fry (9 Aug 2005)

Good news!

Kincanucks just informed me that I've been selected for Air Defence Artillery!!!

Bad News...

The local CFRC doesn't have any results for me.. Hopefully there's just a delay ... hopefully.


----------



## bonitabelle (9 Aug 2005)

Congratulations Fry!  That's great to hear.  Best of luck to you!   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Good news!
> 
> Kincanucks just informed me that I've been selected for *Air Defence Artillery*!!!
> 
> ...



Congratulations.............i guess

*struggles to contain laughter*


----------



## Dakota (9 Aug 2005)

Congrats Fry. Hopefully it will be official soon and results will start to filter through for the rest of us who are waiting.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Fry (9 Aug 2005)

Thanks Dakota


----------



## Fry (24 Aug 2005)

As mentioned in another thread or 2, Got that long awaited call! Holy shyte! I'm uber fackin happy! Time for another beer! Then lots of running to work it off :


----------



## Wolfe (25 Aug 2005)

Congrats. I hope you won't wait too long because waiting (to start bmq) is hellll, especially when you know that you are in and all it takes is one step forward that you wait for. Its all it takes to start you dream career omg that sucks anyways i am proud of this site it helped me to find a lot of informations about everyting..

Cheers Everybody   

PS: i am waiting for the call to start bmq i was accepted in everything i am going in 031 infantry regular ..and i hope i will start bmq in January 2006 (St-jean)


----------



## Fry (25 Aug 2005)

Wolfe, 

Thanks. You know, if you're already merit listed, you just might make BMQ before the winter... There's a selection board sept 5th.


----------



## Wolfe (25 Aug 2005)

Well everything is done all my file is completed so i hope i will go before winter i just saw in the basic training forum that there is a bmq between October and December and some people got the call yesterday so i hope i will join them, so i will wait for a call...i hope.

Cheers


----------



## Fry (25 Aug 2005)

yep, just might be a possibility. Oct 3rd my basic starts, and sept 5th is the next selection board. They may squeeze you in.


----------



## Wolfe (25 Aug 2005)

OK i am OK for a little place   i think i am gonna call the army today to know what is happening with my file ..i hope..that i will start bmq in October..i am gonna pray now.

Wolf


----------



## Fry (25 Aug 2005)

yeah... giving them a call wouldn't hurt at all. With the big numbers of infantry, prehaps you've got a good chance. Anywho, it's late. Caio.


----------



## TheMachine (25 Aug 2005)

Ciao fry congrats btw weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Hey ya there is a selection board on the 5th, my recruiter said so also... hope you all the best


----------



## Fry (25 Aug 2005)

Thanks! Good to hear, prehaps you may squeeze in as well!


----------



## ThatsLife (25 Aug 2005)

Congratulations man! That's awesome! I don't really know you too well or anyone on this board for that matter, but i'm actually excited for you. I'm handing in my applications tomorrow...I just can't wait till i'm finally in.

Congrats once again man.


----------



## Fry (25 Aug 2005)

That's good to hear. The sooner you get the ball rolling, the better it will be for you. All kinds of unexpected things can happen along the way(recruiting) and could take time. One bit of advice, make sure you can do the fitness test times 1.5. That way you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Wolfe (25 Aug 2005)

Well i just called the cfrc and they told me that my file is still in Ottawa and they are looking my medical exam. The thing is that when i did the medical test i didn't pass the pipi test because i drank 3 cups of juice in the morning so they found too much sugars and they send me to my personal doctor so i went passed a deeper exam and the doctor said you are in perfect condition and i gave the file back... so now in Ottawa they are examining my med test again but i think its gonna go faster i hope so... the cfrc told me to called them in the week of the 12th september.


Wolf


----------



## Fry (25 Aug 2005)

Hmm... so, you have to call them sept 12th? If you have to wait till then, you can probably kiss your hopes of fall bmq goodbye, as the last selection board is sept 5th...


----------



## Wolfe (25 Aug 2005)

I think that at september 5th they are gonna choose me and when i am gonna call i will have an answer i hope so....i want to be in the army so bad  ;D 

Wolf   

PS: If i am choosed at september 5th when will i start bmq ????


----------



## Mojo Magnum (25 Aug 2005)

I sure I read somewhere that there are two selection boards in Sept, two in Oct and two in November.

That's a whole lotta newbies.  If this info is accurate then anyone who is merit listed with a good score should be rollin!!!


----------



## Fry (25 Aug 2005)

that may be true... but I'm talking about NCM boards, and I'm also talking about being to bmq BEFORE xmas. BMQ doesn't run through xmas, so the sept 5th would probably the very last possibility for anyone going.


----------



## Fry (20 Sep 2005)

Yay!!! I'm sworn in!

A ton of paperwork though. Any of you with NRTD Borden instructions, did they tell ya what to do with the last sheet of paper? It's a form, but I'm not sure if it goes faxed or handed in. I've heard it goes handed in, but it says fax it prior to the trip to Borden.

The feeling couldn't be described. I'm a private! A recruit private, but a private nonetheless.


----------



## beach_bum (21 Sep 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Yay!!! I'm sworn in!
> 
> A ton of paperwork though. Any of you with NRTD Borden instructions, did they tell ya what to do with the last sheet of paper? It's a form, but I'm not sure if it goes faxed or handed in. I've heard it goes handed in, but it says fax it prior to the trip to Borden.
> 
> The feeling couldn't be described. I'm a private! A recruit private, but a private nonetheless.



Congratulations on your swearing in first of all.

Who told you the sheet gets handed in?  If you had questions, why didn't you ask the clerk at the recruiting centre while you were there?  Since you didn't do that, your best call would be to phone the recruiting centre and ask them.


----------



## scottyeH? (21 Sep 2005)

Got my phone call this morning only. They must of had a selection board between 15th of September and today, cause I got a job offer for PPCLI..and I go to basic October 31st - Feb 3rd.


----------



## cgyflames01 (21 Sep 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Yay!!! I'm sworn in!
> 
> A ton of paperwork though. Any of you with NRTD Borden instructions, did they tell ya what to do with the last sheet of paper? It's a form, but I'm not sure if it goes faxed or handed in. I've heard it goes handed in, but it says fax it prior to the trip to Borden.
> 
> The feeling couldn't be described. I'm a private! A recruit private, but a private nonetheless.


Is it a yellow folded sheet, because that was a ethnicity survey, and it was to be handed in to your file manager


----------



## Mojo Magnum (21 Sep 2005)

Way to go Scotty


----------



## Fry (21 Sep 2005)

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> Is it a yellow folded sheet, because that was a ethnicity survey, and it was to be handed in to your file manager



No, it's just a normal white sheet.


The reason I didn't ask the clerks at the CFRC, was because it totally slipped my mind, but I will call them regarding the matter. Just wondering if any of you had the sheet attached to your instructions. One individual who had the same set of instructions as myself, did not have the sheet.


----------



## Bradboy (22 Sep 2005)

I was told by my RO to bring all that paperwork with you to Borden which includes the Transportation Itinerary, moving expense claim, supplementary death benefits plan, security clearance form, and the personal emergency notification. Nothing gets faxed, everything gets brought with you to Borden. This is what I was told anyway. Hope this helps. Cheers.


----------



## Fry (22 Sep 2005)

Awesome. I'll go check out and make sure I have all of those forms. They gave me a big-ass booklet to fill out, so I'll get to that.

I filled out most of that stuff at the CFRC though, I think.


----------



## NavComm (23 Sep 2005)

Fry, keep track of times you leave/arrive and mode of transport to fill in on those travel sheets. For example, if you take a cab from your house to the airport, then a plane to Toronto, then military transport to Borden. Keep track of when you departed your house/arrived at airport/left airport/arrived in Toronto/left Toronto airport/arrived at Base Borden. Keep receipts if you have any for taxi, etc. Then it all gets turned in at Borden.

Good luck!


----------



## Fry (23 Sep 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> I was told by my RO to bring all that paperwork with you to Borden which includes the Transportation Itinerary, moving expense claim, supplementary death benefits plan, security clearance form, and the personal emergency notification. Nothing gets faxed, everything gets brought with you to Borden. This is what I was told anyway. Hope this helps. Cheers.



Supplementary death benefits plan? I don't think they gave me that. Also, I don't think they gave me a personal emergency notification, however I did fill out a bunch of things at the CFRC with respect to death benefits, will, etc... as well as the personal emergency notification. They took that when I filled it out.      I do have a couple of copies of the itinerary, I have the big moving expense claim form and the security clearance form(Booklet).

I don't really have anything filled out for the moving expense claim. Should I? I'm not moving anything to Borden.


----------



## beach_bum (23 Sep 2005)

Okay.  For about the millionth time now.  Unless you are the clerk at the recruiting centre quit speculating on the paperwork!  Paperwork needs to be filled out properly and you WILL have to redo it if it is wrong.  IF you have a question about your enrolment package, phone the recruiting centre and talk to the clerk there.  Listening to another Pte is NOT going to get you the right answer 99% of the time!


----------

